# Help me ID this Froglet



## GeorgiaB (Apr 23, 2009)

Hi,

I recently picked up a bunch of frogs from some people getting out of the hobby and when I bought a breeding trio of azureus I got this little guy for free. 

He was approx 1.5 weeks out of the water when I got him so he is probably just about 3.5 weeks now. I havent raised any froglets before so I was a little nervous but he seems to be doing pretty well so far. He's very active and not shy at all. 

However, i'm not sure exactly what morph he is. The guy who had him before me was given a pair of tincts(unknown morph) who escaped from their cage and died but not before laying a clutch of eggs and this little guy survived. He said that he thought that he was "Cayenne" but that was only a best guess. Since I have little experience with tincts I would love some help. 

Here are some pics...














































Any ideas or help is appreciated!

Thanks,
Georgia


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Its def a tinc...possibly a yellow sip


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Tough to say...my guess is cobalt...for sure a tinc though...have belly shots???


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

The pattern will likely change a lot over the next several months so wait until it is 6 or 7 months old and then get some pics. Cayenne is not well represented in the hobby so that would be a stretch however you never know. There is a 50/50 chance you will ever be able to accurately ID the frog, your onlyhope is contact who they got it from or do some type of tracing.


----------



## GeorgiaB (Apr 23, 2009)

Ok thanks!

I'll keep an eye and post some pics when it gets older. Thats the main reason why I didnt think it was cayenne. Im not too worried about morph because im not planning on breeding it or selling offspring so it doesnt really matter. Im just curious 

Georgia


----------



## eldalote2 (Jun 3, 2009)

Cute little guy! My vote is on a blue sip.


----------



## Taron (Sep 23, 2009)

Dendrobates tinctorius cobalt

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

looks like an Oyapock to me..

Chris


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

GeorgiaB said:


> Ok thanks!
> 
> I'll keep an eye and post some pics when it gets older. Thats the main reason why I didnt think it was cayenne. Im not too worried about morph because im not planning on breeding it or selling offspring so it doesnt really matter. Im just curious
> 
> Georgia


Thank you Georgia! Very responsible of you. If you don't know FOR SURE, you should do exactly that, enjoy the frog as a nonbreedable pet! You've been doing your homework, haven't you?
Doug


----------



## GeorgiaB (Apr 23, 2009)

HAHA thanks 

Personally I think its important to be responsible in this hobby but unfortunately its just wasted effort to try and convince everyone else to do the same. 

Thank you everyone for the guesses and help  Its kinda funny that not very many people can agree on one. I'll post more pics when he/she gets older and maybe it'll have some more definate characteristics. 

Georgia


----------

